# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Nje faqe e dedikuar studimeve dhe analizave

## driniluka

Kerkoni nje faqe ku te gjeni materiale te besueshme? Atehere vizitoni faqen Studime shendetesore. Aty do te gjeni gjithashtu edhe shume hulumtime shkencore per ata qe duan te informohen nga burime te verteta dhe te besueshme.

----------


## Neteorm

Mund te bejme ndonje shkembim me https://tregti.al ?

----------


## driniluka

ok mund te vendosesh ankor text Studime Shendetesore hulumtime Shkencore

----------


## Neteorm

...done.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## driniluka

> ...done.


Ok u be edhe nga mua, por nderroje tekstin ne studime shendetesore

----------

*Neteorm* (05-09-2018)

----------


## Neteorm

Vetem se e ke shkruar trageti lol mundesisht nderroje ne *Njoftime falas*

----------

